# Best bow sight



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm an Armortech fan. I really like their pin sights.


----------



## 7sand8s (Jan 22, 2012)

^^^x2 I reely like the ease of adjustments on the pins..I, However special ordered my HD so I could have both .19 and .10 pins
Spot Hoggs are a pain to adjust..that's why I sold mine and got the Armourtech HD


----------



## 45er (Jan 18, 2009)

kingjohnson1988 said:


> There are tons of bow sights out there and I would like some opinions on some of them...I have looked at the spot hogg real deal and hunter along with armortech HD, and archer extreme primal, and black and gold flashpoint HD, and copper john sights...the list is long, so let me in on what yall think...thanks


.........and why you think the one you suggest is the best. I've used a few relatively expensive sights before (G5's for example), and for the life of me, I can't see that much difference in them. If the pins are bright and tough and the sight is easily adjusted, what else do you want in a sight (I'm talking hunting, not tournament archery sights here). In fact, the absolute best arrangement I've ever seen for a bowsight light are on some of the Extreme Archery Product sights (Recon and Raptor) and the fibers are easy to replaces as well. These are not expensive sights.

Good post and I'm interested to see why people like what they do.


----------



## bulldog18 (Jan 20, 2006)

I have the spot hogg hunter hoggitt and love it. It is my first hogg sight and has worked just great. I have the five pin model wrapped with the first two pins .019 and the remaining pins are .010.


----------



## rwj1988 (Jul 19, 2011)

Nah...those are the sights I have actually looked at...open to all suggestions


----------



## cocky (Mar 7, 2012)

I have a spot hogg right on and love it. I believe they are the toughest sight available and that is the main thing i look for in hunting equiptment. Sure there are other sights that are more fancy, and have more adjustments but this one is the most rugged in my opinion.


----------



## Jeffro1011 (Oct 5, 2009)

My favorite pin site is the Hogg-It by Spott Hogg. I love the durability and the fact that there are no lock nuts for the axis adjustments/windage/elevation. The pins are a bit hard to get precise, but when you get them set it is a great site. Mine had the small guard and .10 pins with the wrap. I really enjoyed it for pins. However, when I started shooting 3D, I was shooting a scope/lens with an up pin. The first hunting season after the move to a scope, I thought I would never get used to the pins again. Instead of missing or making a poor shot and badly wounding an animal because of shooting the pins wrong, I just went to a single pin mover. I have the HHA 5510 with the small aperture and it's the slider model. I really REALLY love this site. The only drawback is that I don't have the 6" dovetail extension anymore. That is the only thing I don't like about the HHA. I would like to try the new Sure Loc Lethat Weapon or Lethal Weapon Max. These look like they are a vast improvement over the old version. Glad they got rid of the little tiny lock cups in the pins. Man, those things were a headache!


----------



## Quackersmacker1 (May 1, 2011)

Trophy ridge hit-man sights.


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

45er said:


> .........and why you think the one you suggest is the best. I've used a few relatively expensive sights before (G5's for example), and for the life of me, I can't see that much difference in them. If the pins are bright and tough and the sight is easily adjusted, what else do you want in a sight (I'm talking hunting, not tournament archery sights here). In fact, the absolute best arrangement I've ever seen for a bowsight light are on some of the Extreme Archery Product sights (Recon and Raptor) and the fibers are easy to replaces as well. These are not expensive sights.
> 
> Good post and I'm interested to see why people like what they do.


Very bright pins....

Very adjustable with micro adjust for each pin....

Very solidly built....


----------



## nimh (Nov 26, 2011)

Lots of good sights out there. CBE and sword are my two favorites. IMO CBE has the best scopes and Sword puts up with the abuse I give it during hunting season. Both cbe and sword have good looking price tags on them.


----------



## 1strike (Dec 13, 2011)

I just ran across a company called viper sites. Has anyone used these? Look pretty good, I think Gander mtn has them. Any feedback ?


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

1strike said:


> I just ran across a company called viper sites. Has anyone used these? Look pretty good, I think Gander mtn has them. Any feedback ?


Yep. Good sights but no micro-adjust on the pins.


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

*Peep less ???*

I think you can guess my answer... http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1707458


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE (Apr 17, 2009)

Horses for courses, depends what type of sight you are after. What will you be using it for?


----------



## Tooltech (Jun 19, 2011)

Spot Hogg Real Deal / Fiber wrap / Five .019 pins...


----------



## nimh (Nov 26, 2011)

SHPoet said:


> Yep. Good sights but no micro-adjust on the pins.


I think I'm the only person on the forum that doesnt like micro adjust.


----------



## HOYT'n em! (Oct 21, 2011)

you should look at the Sure Loc lethal weopon, and check the features, adjustability, and LIFETIME warranty. the sight has a built in spline wrench, so you have the only tool that you need for adjustments with you all the time! not a cheap sight, but the best sight i have ever seen, period.


----------



## Jumpboots101 (Oct 20, 2010)

BlackGold or HHA


----------



## choovhntr (Feb 16, 2012)

armortech armortech armortech! have had it on two bows now and it is awesome. Sights in better than anything ive ever played with. the adjustments are easy and precise. pins are bright and love the fact that they are completely protected. maybe its just me but I have never been impressed with the spott hoggs. IMO they are way overpriced for a bare bones sight. The armortech offers so much more for a comparably priced sight sight. best sight on the market for multiple pins. Then again these are just my opinions.


----------



## Wide Load (Dec 25, 2011)

try to find a used Hogg it on ebay or on this sites traders forum. theyre so well made, I wouldnt hesitiate buying a used low milage model for 50-60% of retail.


----------



## Racerblade (Jan 7, 2010)

Black Gold Flashpoint HD


----------



## rwj1988 (Jul 19, 2011)

I know some, but not all sights have the extra screwhole where I can mount my tightspot quiver.


----------



## love huntin (May 27, 2009)

HOYT'n em! said:


> you should look at the Sure Loc lethal weopon, and check the features, adjustability, and LIFETIME warranty. the sight has a built in spline wrench, so you have the only tool that you need for adjustments with you all the time! not a cheap sight, but the best sight i have ever seen, period.


 My thoughts to a t


----------



## Tualiton (Jan 23, 2012)

You should check out the New Lethal Weapon, its on the expensive side but it offers a lot more adjustability then pretty much any sight out there.

http://www.sureloc.com/images/sureloc/Sure-Loc-Lethal-Weapon.pdf


----------



## Mahly (Dec 18, 2002)

Quite partial to my Copper John's A.N.T.S.


----------



## HMMACH1 (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm sword fan personaly (have 4 of them) I think they are great for the money.JMHO


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Can't beat the Armourtech


----------



## Rgarbarino (Apr 15, 2008)

I've been using nothing but Spott Hogg Hunters with wraps in either 5 pin or 7 pin. Super adjustable and rock solid. I did just order a CBE Tek Hunter XL with a CBE single pin scope to try out. Hear nothing but good about CBE.


----------



## rwj1988 (Jul 19, 2011)

Yeah I'm really torn between the armortech and spot Hogg hunter


----------



## skinner2 (Aug 16, 2006)

kingjohnson1988 said:


> Yeah I'm really torn between the armortech and spot Hogg hunter


Between these 2 sights I like the armortech better.


----------



## JonMount (Jan 21, 2011)

I haven't played with the spothog but I had the armortech in 0.010" pins and really liked them. The best sight I have personally seen. Easy to adjust, bright pins and built like a tank. On the adjustable sights Sureloc & Accel are really nice, a little pricy though. Sword makes a nice sight for the money, a lot of bang for the buck.


----------

